# Fitted Wardrobes company in Javea



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi we live in Hk at the moment, but want to get fitted wardrobes in our house in Javea near Alicante around September time.
Each time I try to google companies who might do this from HK, all I get is a list of properties for sale with fitted wardrobes in them.
Can anybody suggest a websites of good companies they may have used so that we can see them in September when we are next over in Javea.
I would like to use a recommended company with a lot of choice of doors and interior wardrobe fitments.
Thank you in advance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> Hi we live in Hk at the moment, but want to get fitted wardrobes in our house in Javea near Alicante around September time.
> Each time I try to google companies who might do this from HK, all I get is a list of properties for sale with fitted wardrobes in them.
> Can anybody suggest a websites of good companies they may have used so that we can see them in September when we are next over in Javea.
> I would like to use a recommended company with a lot of choice of doors and interior wardrobe fitments.
> Thank you in advance


I can't think of any & neither can my OH

I even put _diseño interior_ into_ páginas amarillas_ & came up with nothing

there are lots of companies doing kitchens, but can't find any doing wardrobes - most odd


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

A good carpenter should be able to make wardrobes


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

We used a company for our kitchen when we first came here 7 years ago. They are based in Benissa. They were excellent. Not that far from you. They came to us in Campello.

I think they also do bathrooms and bedrooms. It might be worth contacting them for a quote.


Church Kitchens


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> We used a company for our kitchen when we first came here 7 years ago. They are based in Benissa. They were excellent. Not that far from you. They came to us in Campello.
> 
> I think they also do bathrooms and bedrooms. It might be worth contacting them for a quote.
> 
> ...


Hi I have just found that one, Church Kitchens, I have sent them an email, I am surpised there are not many more, thank you for the replies.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> We used a company for our kitchen when we first came here 7 years ago. They are based in Benissa. They were excellent. Not that far from you. They came to us in Campello.
> 
> I think they also do bathrooms and bedrooms. It might be worth contacting them for a quote.
> 
> ...


that was the only British company I could think of , but not sure if they do bedrooms (tons & tons of Spanish kitchen companies though, who I'm sure don't do bedrooms)

can't hurt to contact them, I guess


----------

